# Hymer B-Star-Line 675 what do you think.. is it any good



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi all... any opinions on the Hymer B-Star-Line 675 seems an interesting van so thought I would ask for advice etc, van I`m considering is 2005  

Graham


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi

I know little about them, but Hymer and motorhome in the same sentence seem to make good sense!

Is that particular model on a Merc?

Russell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine's brill. want to buy it ? :lol: 

tony


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like a longer (and 2 years younger) version of our B630. Love our van - I would give the 675 very serious consideration.

Philip


----------

